# that's it! I'm getting a Treadstone!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been looking to do a FMIC in the TT for a while and I'm finally buying an intercooler. I've been on the hunt and reading as much as possible for a while. As far as my intercooler needs, Im a 225 APR, 3" turbo back, cone filter, TIP, boostmachine. My plan is to go with a FrankinTurbo f23 on E85(lol, I know it sounds nasty). So I'd need something that is good for my tuned Ko4 now, but its gotta be able to handle the better flowing f23 down the road. I've come to the Treadstone TR8 because I think it's by far the best performing/budget friendly (All my opinion) FMIC on the market. And since it's good for close to 500hp it's well within my build expectations. With all the searching I've been doing, this is the ONLY quality intercooler I could find for under $300! (you can find em for under $250 actually) So I'm going to give it a shot. Also, in the last paragraph in the link it mentions a new model of the TR8 that is less restrictive(and lighter)because of a different fin design. But there supposed to be less dense. Both are the same price. Can't decide which model to choose from. Input would be helpful. (and will be taken with a grain of salt) 

http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't help you, but I'm sure your decision will help me decide later on this summer.:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The regular version is all you need.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cant wait to get this installed. Gonna take me a few weeks though since i still need to get some pipes from Nate. Then buy my couplers and clamps.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah - Talk to Cincy. I believe he told me the regular TR8 was all you need. 

I was planning to run the TR6 with his pipes... but I keep seeing how great the CTS kit looks.  

250 FMIC | 225 PIPES | ? COUPLERS, ETC... vs. $750 :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just bought the intercooler and hardware. Cincy saved me his last set of pipes. 

Total cost for a NICE bar & plate FMIC, $509. So far that's the best price I've seen for a quality FMIC with plumbing and hardware. I'll post pics when I put it on.:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

if you have moderate fabrication skills and a friend with a TIG this can be done for way less.

I have a PTE 600, 1 piece IC piping, and needed hardware came in sub $400.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> if you have moderate fabrication skills and a friend with a TIG this can be done for way less.
> 
> I have a PTE 600, 1 piece IC piping, and needed hardware came in sub $400.


Yeah dude, I was talking about buying 1 not building one. And did you buy the PTE new? Sounds like a used price. Mine is new. I think you might be comparing apples to apple juice. Yeah, you kinda have a point.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah dude, I was talking about buying 1 not building one. And did you buy the PTE new? Sounds like a used price. Mine is new. I think you might be comparing apples to apple juice. Yeah, you kinda have a point.


I got a good deal on the PTE but it was a while ago when they still used garret cores.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a damn good deal! The point of my post was that it can be done (and done well) for less than the big guys sell em for. I think anything in the 500 range is a great deal.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

wow, that's a good price.

I had been saving up for a kit from Tyrol

http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=TTsmic_detail

I always liked their setup because it maintains the side mount setups,
I don't care if people can/can't see my intercoolers

... but look how affordable the Treadstone can be done. wow.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

exboy99 said:


> wow, that's a good price.
> 
> I had been saving up for a kit from Tyrol
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked the Tyrol set up when i first saw it. But to know that you can go with a FMIC that will support up to 500hp for almost $200 less, makes the treadstone a no brainer. But hey, the tyrol coolers are cute.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Ive got a T6 sitting under my desk at work (size under the T8, no plans for BT), really great deal for a FMIC. Going to do some custom piping in the near future :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Malant said:


> Ive got a T6 sitting under my desk at work (size under the T8, no plans for BT), really great deal for a FMIC. Going to do some custom piping in the near future :thumbup:


Why havent you installed it yet. Lol, id probably be able to wait about a day before i slapped that on. I have zero patience. What pipes are you using?


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Why havent you installed it yet. Lol, id probably be able to wait about a day before i slapped that on. I have zero patience. What pipes are you using?


Haha normally I am the same way, but the lift I will be using is currently in use. Going to be going with 2.5" aluminized steel, powdercoated. No silicon 90's. Il let you know how it works out! :thumbup: Would love to see logs comparing the T6 to the T8!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, you don't need a lift to install a front mount. In a lot o cases you don't even need to take off the front wheels.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, you don't need a lift to install a front mount. In a lot o cases you don't even need to take off the front wheels.


While this is true, all the tools, welders, materials and everything are in front of said lift. Don't really feel like doing this outside on jackstands in the cold when I can wait a week or so and do everything, take my time and make it right. Plan on doing a few things when I do get it done, If I had the pipes premade it would be a different story.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Malant said:


> While this is true, all the tools, welders, materials and everything are in front of said lift. Don't really feel like doing this outside on jackstands in the cold when I can wait a week or so and do everything, take my time and make it right. Plan on doing a few things when I do get it done, If I had the pipes premade it would be a different story.



True. I thunk there's still a set of Cincys pipes for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, recieved all of my parts to do the FMIC install today. Ill be getting it together tomorrow hopefully. The TR8 core looks REALLY NICE! ic: to come..


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds good man! Are you gonna leave the core like it is or are there plans to black it out?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> Sounds good man! Are you gonna leave the core like it is or are there plans to black it out?


pretty sure im gonna leave it as is.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, the install went pretty well. Took me a few days to build brackets and pressure test before i could put the bumper back on. as far as performance increase, it feels MUCH better. power comes on much sooner and heat soak is non existant. highly recommend this IC!

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So you had lots of time with the bumper off, but not time to take a pic with the bumper off?  And somehow, we got an ass shot too. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> So you had lots of time with the bumper off, but not time to take a pic with the bumper off?  And somehow, we got an ass shot too. :laugh:


I did take a few pics of the ar minud the bumper. I guess i posted them on another forum.. As far as the ass shot, your welcome. its not every day you see a sweet black ass like that:thumbup:

I painted the crash bar while i had it off.:thumbup:










*cough* control arms..:sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I did take a few pics of the ar minud the bumper. I guess i posted them on another forum.. As far as the ass shot, your welcome. its not every day you see a sweet black ass like that:thumbup:
> 
> I painted the crash bar while i had it off.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


:cough: There are plenty of "murdered out" cars, kinda played IMO, but I don't like black asses anyways :cough:. :cough cough: Hopefully they'll get done this weekend, asking me won't get them done any sooner. Feel free to pay MCPI if you want though. :cough cough:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> :cough: There are plenty of "murdered out" cars, kinda played IMO, but I don't like black asses anyways :cough:. :cough cough: Hopefully they'll get done this weekend, asking me won't get them done any sooner. Feel free to pay MCPI if you want though. :cough cough:


I believe "murdered out" requires tint, which i dont have. It seems youve developd a cough from whatever it is your smoking.:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I believe "murdered out" requires tint, which i dont have.


I believe murdered out is no color besides black. Clear isn't a color. :laugh: So where's the before and after IAT and timing logs?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I believe murdered out is no color besides black. Clear isn't a color. :laugh: So where's the before and after IAT and timing logs?


Damn, this guys never happy! :facepalm:Lol, no logs. I don't have VAG or a laptop. But the numbers from my liquidTT says my average temp is down almost 30 degrees. I never realized just how much my performance issues were caused by heat soak. My new MAF should be here tomorrow, and that should bring me back to a decent level of performance. My current MAF has been pretty inconsistent as far as g/s. On average I'm only pulling 150-160g per sec. When it does show little flashes of performance, I see numbers close to 180g. And when I'm seeing those numbers, I've got a giant grin on my face


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah my GTI used to peg out the MAF @ 285 before I went MAFless.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Yeah my GTI used to peg out the MAF @ 285 before I went MAFless.


Wow!! Really?!? That's crazy! What do you think I should be seeing on a nice 3rd gear pull?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No idea as my 225 had a blown timing belt when I bought it.


----------

